# Gun Preservative



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

*


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

The key to keeping a gun in good condition is to keep the moisture out. If your storing it for a long time may I suggest a good cleaning with a VERY LIGHT coat of oil left on it and then placed in something like this http://www.zcorrproducts.com/)

I'm guessing you left a little to much oil or cleaner on the hammer last time you put it away and thats what caused the discoloration??

Also, just curious what your bad experience was with WD40? I love that stuff!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that people way over use WD40. It is some good stuff but after applying you really need to wipe off all the excess or it will attract dirt. I have a rag right in my gun safe that has enough of it on it that all I need to do is wipe down my pistols before placing them into the safe and I have never had a problem with either stainless or blued steel. Now the rifles and shotguns get wiped down with the same cloth and then placed into a silicone gun sock until I need them again.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Moisture is the worst enemy. I throw a couple of desiccant packs in the safe..

The metal of my guns get wiped down with some Remington oil or a thin coat of Bore Butter.

The wood on my fancy and more expensive custom guns receive a treatment of Howards Feed & Wax or a coat of Renissance Wax. They love me for it..  

After a day in the field I wipe 'em down with a silicone cloth.

In my experience WD-40 can gum up moving parts if applied too heavy... it does displace water well, but just go light if you use it.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I think my problem is the case. I should know better. I carefully line the long guns up in the safe then put handguns in a case of some sort and stuff them in the shelf.  Any corrosive, moisture or otherwise, is trapped right in there. I've just been getting away with it.
My bad experience with WD-40 was identical to this time, except that last time it was my old .45 Blackhawk and this time is a Colt I bought new and only play with occasionally. :evil: In both instances the gun was cleaned then wiped down before it was put in a case and put away. The first was in a gun rug and this one in the foam lined box it came in. The first time there was actual corrosion on both sides, the metal itself went dark. I ended up having to rub it with J-B’s to get it off. I haven’t seriuosly rubbed on the Colt yet. Maybe tonight while I watch TV. Hopefully no abrasives this time. -)O(- 
I’m still going to find some aerosol silicone. The consensus seems to be it is best for storage. Is it readily available and I just haven’t noticed?
Thanks again,
Cooky


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The big thing is to never store a firearm in a case, if you do you are just asking for trouble. Now the gun socks that are designed for storage of both long guns and pistols are all together different.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> The big thing is to never store a firearm in a case, if you do you are just asking for trouble. Now the gun socks that are designed for storage of both long guns and pistols are all together different.


Absolutely right!! A leather or especially a vinyl case is the worst possible place to keep a gun. Even on a short term. I have seen many guns developer rust within only a couple of days when stored in these nice looking fake leather cases. Foam rubber padding is not any better. Both will maintain the moisture and whenever the temperature changes dew will form on the steel and bamm, you get rust. 
I still like WD40 because it repels moisture good and forms a thick cover as it dries over time to seal moisture out. There probably are other very good products out there, but the key to preventing rust is keeping H2O away from the metal.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> .....hammer where it is left *in the white*


I have heard this expression before, but not sure what it means? I also noticed that Surgeon Actions mentions that their actions are _in the white_....


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

"In the white" means not blued or browned or case hardened (colored) or parkerized, etc. Untreated in any way.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> "In the white" means not blued or browned or case hardened (colored) or parkerized, etc. Untreated in any way.


Oh ok. I was assuming it meant no finish, but at the same time I was thinking that this was strange because of lack of corrosion protection. So I assume that once someone purchased an action, they would Cerakote it or something for protection.... makes sense now!


----------



## Zedhead (May 4, 2010)

Hoppes #9 is good stuff to use.


----------

